# Forget to paint the C on for Colnago?



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Colnago-Wo...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5193268524960689714


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow....good spot !!


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hmm, that should have been destroyed. 
I saw way too many "olnago" and "Colnaco" frames, both from Italy and Asia...equal opportunity.


----------

